# 1997 1.6 vtc cam sprocket needed



## patsbodyshop (Jan 8, 2011)

i have a 97 1.6 and need a 1.6 vtc intake cam sprocket does any one have one used or know where to get one at a good price


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You won't find a good one for cheap (get ready for a shock!).
SPROCKET-CAMSHAFT,INTAKE - Sentra / 200SX (B14U) 1995-1999 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com
That's about the only place I see it. Don't see the intake sprocket on Rockauto or any other 'normal' places where I go to find parts. Maybe somebody else has some better info...


----------



## patsbodyshop (Jan 8, 2011)

i have found them new for 350


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

I just found that the Nissan manufacturing plant in the Philippines has this in stock. Price converted to dollars is ~ $66.00. Im am verifying right now that it is the right part then Im ordering. I'll update this post when I get more info


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you can get a VTC sprocket for a GA16DE for $66 US, I think a lot of people would be interested!


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

that what I was thinking. In the process right now of verifying the part is the right one. 12 hr difference in time zones EST. So it could take 12 hours between communications. I've also asked if people here in the US can order direct. Please stand by. TY


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

ok, just got the email from my source. Its not the same part. They had it listed as the same part number but the 1995 GA16DE version they had have the same sprocket as the exhaust. They didn't have the "sprocket with drum". 

Sorry if I had anyone's hopes up. I definitely disappointed myself. 

My course right now is to call up my brother's friend that works at Nissan and get the part from him with employee's discount. If still not affordable, then I guess its the off to the yard.


----------

